# Actuadores para portones automáticos?



## sepiroh (Oct 2, 2011)

Saludos a la comunidad.

Me encuentro realizando un proyecto de un portón automático para mi casa. He buscado en internet pero no encuentro lugares donde conseguir los actuadores. Lo que sí he encontrado es sobre empresas que se dedican a colocarlos (cantidad abrumadora), pero con las modificaciones que tengo pensadas necesito el actuador sólo para colocarlo a mi parecer. ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguirlos aquí en México D.F.?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 2, 2011)

> ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguirlos aquí en México D.F.?



Suena muy obvio, pero y si... a los que los colocan les compras el actuador?, seguramente te costara un 10 o 20% mas caro pero ya no sufres en buscarlo y quizas hasta tu casa te lo lleven, no?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 2, 2011)

actuadores son switchs , pulsadores para detectar apertura y cierre , o me equivoco ???

busa en google, vos sabes en que zona estas.

pero es es mas maña que otra cosa, swtchs hay de muchas aplicaciones.
en cualquier casa de electronica hay .

algo mas que clasico es de alarmas el conjunto reed switch y iman , con eso y un poco de imaginacion te haces lo que queres.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 2, 2011)

> actuadores son switchs , pulsadores para detectar apertura y cierre , o me equivoco ???



Me parece que son las cajas con un motor dentro y una cadena (los que suben), o unos motores dentro de unos como pistones electricos (los que son  abatibles)...


----------



## sepiroh (Oct 2, 2011)

Así es, como lo dice Lubeck, los actuadores son los motores lineales. Anduve buscando y enviando correos. esperaré a mañana a ver si alguien me vende el equipo sin instalación.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 12, 2011)

Lo que necesitas es algo como esto 










Hay miles de ellos busca como actuadores electricos lieneales, entre las muchas empresas que fabrican tenes SKF, SMC, IMW


----------



## sepiroh (Oct 12, 2011)

pandacba: Exactamente eso es lo que busco. Fui a algunos establecimientos aquí en la ciudad y nadie me puede vender el actuador por separado. Tampoco recibí respuestas por correo de las tiendas que quedan más lejos. Buscaré ahora por fabricante y ver quienes son sus distribuidores, ya no los establecimientos que los instalan. Empezaré por tus recomendaciones.


----------



## spartan4ever (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola, pues yo he visto que en Home Depot venden actuadores lineales, tenian hasta de dos diferentes marcas y tenian tambien el que usa el sistema de cadena. Si no encuentras en home depot checa en mercado libre ahí tambien ví a una persona que los comercializa pero como actuadores para mover antenas parabólicas solo tenia de dos medidas en 12" y en 18". Saludos


----------



## LENPAC (Dic 19, 2011)

Son motores de 1/2 hp. Justamente, se consiguen en varias marcas, y finalmente la instalacion es mediante la cadenilla


----------



## sepiroh (Dic 20, 2011)

spartan4ever dijo:


> Hola, pues yo he visto que en Home Depot venden actuadores lineales, tenian hasta de dos diferentes marcas y tenian tambien el que usa el sistema de cadena. Si no encuentras en home depot checa en mercado libre ahí tambien ví a una persona que los comercializa pero como actuadores para mover antenas parabólicas solo tenia de dos medidas en 12" y en 18". Saludos



Wow. No se me hubiera ocurrido buscar allí. Mañana mismo voy a ver si tienen en el que está por mi casa. Muchas gracias.


----------

